# Micro Marring Problem



## Machuga78 (May 13, 2018)

So, I started to remove the swirl marks from the rear quarter of my car over the weekend using CG VSS with an Orange Hex pad and DAS Pro+ DA. After completing rear quarter and following the instructions on the bottle the paintwork was looking a lot glossier. However, having looked at closer in the sun later on it looks like I have left lots of tiny swirls marks which I have since found out is micro marring. I'm just wondering what the next steps are to resolving this and preventing it happening in the future so some advice would be great.

Would refining the paintwork with Menzerna 3800 and a CG green Hex pad help as I have this in the garage?

My car is a VW Mk7 GTD in Tornado Red.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Did you have no joy with VSS on a Green pad? 
Did you try anything less aggressive than VSS on an orange before you came to that combo?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What were you doing on the residue control side. Were you priming your pads and how often were you cleaning them out/ replacing them


----------



## Machuga78 (May 13, 2018)

My mistake may have been to watch the CG videos on Youtube and go with their VSS pad combo they were using, in hindsight I probably should have started with the Green Pad. Do you think the green pad and VVS combo would have prevented the micro marring?

I didn't try anything less aggressive unfortunately, I do have Menzerna 2200, 3500 and 3800 in my stock of polishes.


----------



## Machuga78 (May 13, 2018)

I primed the pad at the start with AG Fast Detailer and used one pad to do one rear quarter panel.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

They are created because the heavy cutting pad combined with a cutting compound is often not capable of finishing down perfectly, and therefore leaves behind these very fine scratches which appear as 'tick marks' and are referred to as micro marring. 

That's why it's important to do a test spot so know what pad and polish combo will work best


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Machuga78 said:


> My mistake may have been to watch the CG videos on Youtube and go with their VSS pad combo they were using, in hindsight I probably should have started with the Green Pad. Do you think the green pad and VVS combo would have prevented the micro marring?
> 
> I didn't try anything less aggressive unfortunately, I do have Menzerna 2200, 3500 and 3800 in my stock of polishes.


As a general rule you should try the as least aggressive method as possible first
So if you wanted to use VSS then try at white pad, or green first
See how it works for you
I like VSS, I know many don't, but it works
And if VSS on and orange is correcting for you but leaving haze or marring then it may been refining 
A finishing Menzerna on a black or white CG should put an end to haze/marring

Altho above it has been commented on pad priming and cleanliness 
Both extremely important


----------



## Machuga78 (May 13, 2018)

*Micro Karting Problem*

Thanks for the advice, I'll see how I get on with the refining using Menzerna and I'll start with a less aggressive pad with VSS on another 2x2 section starting with white and then moving to block if required.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Machuga78 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll see how I get on with the refining using Menzerna and I'll start with a less aggressive pad with VSS on another 2x2 section starting with white and then moving to block if required.


Let us know how you go on


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

It might others if you tell us your car make model and colour and also some pictures so we can see exactly what's up as someone may have had a similar issue and found a resolution! 

I've had some issues and got good results with menz 3500 on white hex pad but going lightest and working up is a good shout. ( car black seat Ibiza 2016)


----------



## Machuga78 (May 13, 2018)

My car is a 63 plate Tornado Red 3dr Golf GTD.

The picture isn't that good, it was taken in a garage at work with the flash on my phone but you get the idea.


----------

